# você e tu versus usted/ tú o usted



## Jayna-la-unica

Quando e que eu posso usar a palavra voce e a palavra tu.
Em que casous se empregao?


----------



## Vanda

Aqui você encontrará algo. Mais alguma coisa aqui.


----------



## Brasileño

Apesar da tradução do USTED ser VOCÊ, não tem o mesmo efeito quanto à formalidade. Utilizamos VOCÊ e TU de maneira informal e sempre quando queremos ser formais utilizamos Senhor ou Senhora.

No Brasil, utilizamos o TU e VOCÊ de maneira similar, sendo que é muito mais comum no dia a dia a utilização de VOCÊ.

Alguns exemplos:
Entre amigos:  "Você vai para a festa hoje?"
                    "Tu vais para a festa hoje?"

Com uma pessoa mais velha: "O(a) Senhor(a) foi ao teatro?"
Com um chefe: "Vou pegar os papeis para o Senhor."

Coloquei essas dicas baseado na utilização cotidiana, porém vamos ver se algum outro forero pode contribuir com informações mais técnicas, baseado nas gramáticas.


----------



## Outsider

"Você" é o cognato de "usted" em português, isto é, ambas as palavras têm a mesma origem, mas eu diria que a _tradução_ de "usted" para português moderno deve ser "o senhor / a senhora", precisamente por causa do grau de formalidade.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo Antonio todos os números, 

Transferi seu post para o fórum português/espanhol, portanto as respostas devem ser endereçadas numa ou noutra (ou ambas) línguas.

Temos várias discussões sobre esse assunto. Para começar. Mais.


----------



## Juan Quiroga

Hola.
En Chile, y creo que en gran parte de america latina se usa de esta manera:

- Usted: se usa solamente en tratamiento formal (Usted, señora Fernández)

- Ustedes: se usa en tratamiento formal-informal (formal: Ustedes, señores directores) (informal: ustedes, amigos míos)

- Vosotros: no se usa en Chile, es reemplazado por ustedes (informal).

Cuáles son los pronombres equivalentes en portugues (de Brasil) ?


----------



## Tomby

Acho que os tratamentos, em geral, são: 
_Usted_ (Vd.) = o senhor, a senhora (Portugal e Brasil). 
_Ustedes_ (Vds.) = os senhores, as senhoras (Portugal e Brasil). 
_Vosotros_ = vocês (Portugal e Brasil); vós (no Norte de Portugal). 
_Tú_ = você (no Brasil e em muitos lugares de Portugal); tu (actualmente em Portugal, em geral). 
Este tema está aberto, sem dúvida nenhuma, a muitas opiniões. 
Cumprimentos desde Espanha!
TT.


----------



## bieq

Olá,

Estava pensando em como dizer "Tratar a alguien de usted" e "Tratar a alguien de tú" em português. Pode alguém ajudar-me? 

Minhas opções são:

*Tratar alguém de/por você, de/por tu

Chamar alguém de você/tu*

Muito obrigado.

Bieq


----------



## WhoSoyEu

- tratar alguém de "você".

- chamar alguém de "tu".


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal é mais comum _'tratar _por _tu_' ou _'chamar _por_ tu'._


----------



## vf2000

Lembrando que tratar por você ou por tu, em português, não é o mesmo que tratar de usted/tratar de tú em espanhol.
AXÉ


----------



## okporip

vf2000 said:


> Lembrando que tratar por você ou por tu, em português, não é o mesmo que tratar de usted/tratar de tú em espanhol.
> AXÉ



Partindo da variante do português em que fui socializado, a falada  contemporaneamente em São Paulo, tendo a concordar com vf2000. Pois, se  tivermos em conta que a diferença entre "tratar de usted" e "tratar de  tú" corresponde à diferença entre um tratamento mais formal e outro mais  informal, sua passagem ao português - de São Paulo, pelo menos -  resultará na distinção entre "tratar de _o(a) senhor(a)_" e "tratar  de você (ou de tu, forma muitíssimo menos usada)". O que não tenho  condições de avaliar é se, em todas as variantes do português nas quais o  tratamento informal mais comum é "tu", o tratamento formal por  excelência segue sendo "o(a) senhor(a)". Fico realmente em dúvida; sou  levado a conjecturar que os adeptos do "tu" tenham em "você" um  equivalente ao nosso "o(a) senhor(a)", e gostaria de conhecer o que  portugueses, gaúchos,  cariocas, paraenses, entre outros, têm a dizer a  esse respeito.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Partindo da variante do português em que fui socializado, a falada contemporaneamente em São Paulo, tendo a concordar com vf2000. Pois, se tivermos em conta que a diferença entre "tratar de usted" e "tratar de tú" corresponde à diferença entre um tratamento mais formal e outro mais informal, sua passagem ao português - de São Paulo, pelo menos - resultará na distinção entre "tratar de _o(a) senhor(a)_" e "tratar de você (ou de tu, forma muitíssimo menos usada)". O que não tenho condições de avaliar é se, em todas as variantes do português nas quais o tratamento informal mais comum é "tu", o tratamento formal por excelência segue sendo "o(a) senhor(a)". Fico realmente em dúvida; sou levado a conjecturar que os adeptos do "tu" tenham em "você" um equivalente ao nosso "o(a) senhor(a)", e gostaria de conhecer o que portugueses, gaúchos, cariocas, paraenses, entre outros, têm a dizer a esse respeito.


 
Essa é uma questão muito velha por estes foros, há inúmeros '_threads_' sobre o assunto. Nós, de facto, temos um intermédio, o _'você'_, ou seja, por grau crescente de formalidade, '_tu_', 'você', 'o _senhor'._ A vf2000 temrazão no alerta que faz, mas, se nos vamos ater aos detalhes, estas explicações nunca mais terão fim.


----------



## Outsider

Carfer said:


> Nós, de facto, temos um intermédio, o _'você'_, ou seja, por grau crescente de formalidade, '_tu_', 'você', 'o _senhor'._


No entanto, o "você" em Portugal é problemático; o seu uso e valor variam bastante. Acho que mesmo por aqui o modo mais seguro e claro de tratar alguém com respeito é usando "o senhor"/"a senhora". É o conselho que daria a um estrangeiro.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> No entanto, o "você" em Portugal é problemático; o seu uso e valor variam bastante. Acho que mesmo por aqui o modo mais seguro e claro de tratar alguém com respeito é usando "o senhor"/"a senhora". É o conselho que daria a um estrangeiro.


 
Ah, sim, certamente. É compreensível que seja problemático, quem se sente com direito a ser tratado por '_senhor_' certamente que levará a mal o '_você_' e nem sempre é fácil saber o que a outra pessoa espera.


----------



## Outsider

Refiro-me ao facto de que enquanto para alguns portugueses o "você" é respeitoso, para outros portugueses (ou conforme as circunstâncias) pode ser entendido como informal ou até desrespeitoso.

Se precisar de falar com um polícia na rua, trata-o por "você"?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Outsider said:


> Refiro-me ao facto de que enquanto para alguns portugueses o "você" é respeitoso, para outros portugueses (ou conforme as circunstâncias) pode ser entendido como informal ou até desrespeitoso.
> 
> Se precisar de falar com um polícia na rua, trata-o por "você"?


Sou de uma época em que o tratamento "senhor/senhora" para pessoas não conhecidas ou mais velhas era obrigatório.

Hoje, qualquer moleque chama um idoso de "você". Embora eu saiba que é a forma de tratamento atual, quando a informalidade impera, não posso deixar de me sentir incomodado com isso.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Refiro-me ao facto de que enquanto para alguns portugueses o "você" é respeitoso, para outros portugueses (ou conforme as circunstâncias) pode ser entendido como informal ou até desrespeitoso.
> 
> Se precisar de falar com um polícia na rua, trata-o por "você"?


 
Não, com certeza, mas também não creio que isso suceda nalgum lado no que toca a pessoas em posições de autoridade. Suponho que isso é um dado adquirido, mesmo para um estrangeiro habituado a tratamentos mais informais.


----------



## okporip

Outsider said:


> "Você" é o cognato de "usted" em português, isto é, ambas as palavras têm a mesma origem, mas eu diria que a _tradução_ de "usted" para português moderno deve ser "o senhor / a senhora", precisamente por causa do grau de formalidade.



Eu tenderia a dizer o mesmo sobre a tradução de _usted, _armando a seguinte grade de equivalências :

_tú_ (também _vos_, no espanhol rioplatense) <-> tu ou você (a escolha de tradução dependeria da variante do português "de chegada"). 
_usted_ <-> o(a) senhor(a)

Agora, Outsider... confesso ter dúvidas sobre a origem comum de você e _usted. _Desde os tempos da escola, a explicação que tenho sobre a origem da palavra portuguesa é a da derivação de um velho pronome de tratamento (Vossa Mercê), que teria decaído para Vosmecê e, por fim, para Você. Quanto à origem de _usted_, nada sei. Também se trata da transformação de um antigo pronome espanhol de tratamento?


----------



## Outsider

Sim, é um assunto que já foi discutido bastante nos outros fóruns. Aqui tem algumas discussões anteriores. Por vezes avança-se a teoria de que _usted_ teria origem no árabe _ustadh_, mas os argumentos dados são débeis. De resto, o desenvolvimento paralelo de _você_ em português parece desmentir de modo bem claro qualquer relação.



Carfer said:


> Não, com certeza, mas também não creio que isso suceda nalgum lado no que toca a pessoas em posições de autoridade. Suponho que isso é um dado adquirido, mesmo para um estrangeiro habituado a tratamentos mais informais.


É certo que no caso de pessoas com cargos de autoridade por vezes há fórmulas próprias para nos dirigirmos a elas, tais como "senhor guarda" e "senhor presidente" em português ou _officer_ e _Mr. President_ em inglês. No entanto, depois de passada a barreira do primeiro contacto, em que o título honorífico deve ser explicitado, penso que um falante de espanhol não teria problemas em deixar o título implícito e continuar com _usted_ (não tenho dúvidas de que em inglês se pode continuar com _you_). Em Portugal, acho que continuar com _você_ corre sempre o risco de ser considerado insuficiente, mesmo que se tenha começado com _senhor guarda/senhor presidente_.


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal, acho que continuar com _você_ corre sempre o risco de ser considerado insuficiente, mesmo que se tenha começado com _senhor guarda/senhor presidente_.


 
Infelizmente (isto na minha singela opinião) também noto isso, ainda que em alguns casos o uso de "você" já seja aparentemente mais tolerado quando se começa uma frase vincando claramente o título, "o senhor/o doutor/o engenheiro/Sr. guarda" e depois continuar na mesma frase o tratamento com "você". Na minha região isso é altamente tolerado mas na capital as pessoas levam esta coisa do tratamento (pseudo)respeitoso muito a sério. Na minha opinião, demasiado a sério.


----------



## Istriano

Brasileño said:


> Apesar da tradução do USTED ser VOCÊ, não tem o mesmo efeito quanto à formalidade.


Depende do lugar.

Por exemplo, no Rio Grande do Sul *você *soa muito formal.
Já *Usted*, na Costa Rica é informalíssimo.

Em Salvador se usa só *você*. _O *tu *_é muito estigmatizado (''coisa de roça'').
Acho que_ o *tu *_na cidade de Salvador tem menos prestígio que *você *tem em Portugal.
É interessante essa evolução (_você _ficou ''feio/roceiro'' em Lisboa, e o _tu _ficou ''feio/roceiro'' em Salvador).


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> (...) no Rio Grande do Sul *você *soa muito formal.
> Já *Usted*, na Costa Rica é informalíssimo.



Você está dizendo que *você*, no RS, é um tratamento usado, por exemplo, para autoridades, pessoas mais velhas, desconhecidos na rua? Para os gaúchos, então, *você* seria o equivalente ao "nosso" (paulistas, por exemplo) 
*o(a) senhor(a)*, e eles simplesmente não usariam essa última expressão?

Isso me surpreende bastante - mas não tanto quanto o alusivo ao *usted* na Costa Rica: se esse é o tratamento informal, qual é o formal?


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Acho que_ o *tu *_na cidade de Salvador tem menos prestígio que *você *tem em Portugal.
> É interessante essa evolução (_você _ficou ''feio/roceiro'' em Lisboa, e o _tu _ficou ''feio/roceiro'' em Salvador).


 
Nunca me dei conta de que '_você_' estivesse assim tão mal colocado em Portugal.


----------



## MOC

Depende Carfer. O "você" que a mim não me faz impressão nenhuma, é visto por muita gente em Portugal, como usado por gente não instruída a dirigir-se formalmente a alguém.


----------



## Outsider

A mim parece-me que o "você" que soa mal em Portugal não é o de uma pessoa pouco instruída a tentar ser formal, mas o de um superior ou cliente a tentar ser sobranceiro com um subordinado ou empregado. Pode soar arrogante.

Não que eu, pessoalmente, faça questão nestas coisas. Acho que nós, portugueses, ainda temos pruridos a mais à volta do estatuto social, e devíamos ser mais aceitadores do "você", tratamento perfeitamente afável noutros países lusófonos como o Brasil.


----------



## MOC

Poderá então ser ilusão minha. Mas noto que há ainda bastante gente que olha quase com desprezo para alguém que o trate de "você".


----------



## Outsider

Acho que o problema do "você" em Portugal é que pode ser visto como excessivamente familiar, e tomado como uma falta de respeito em situações que pedem formalidade (quer de "cima para baixo", quer de "baixo para cima").


----------



## Istriano

okporip said:


> Você está dizendo que *você*, no RS, é um tratamento usado, por exemplo, para autoridades, pessoas mais velhas, desconhecidos na rua? Para os gaúchos, então, *você* seria o equivalente ao "nosso" (paulistas, por exemplo)
> *o(a) senhor(a)*, e eles simplesmente não usariam essa última expressão?
> 
> Isso me surpreende bastante - mas não tanto quanto o alusivo ao *usted* na Costa Rica: se esse é o tratamento informal, qual é o formal?



_Usted _na Costa Rica funciona como _you _em inglês, e _você _na boa parte do Brasil, pode ser formal ou informal.
Por exemplo eu uso_ você/vocês _mesmo nos situações formais. _O senhor/os senhores_ só com as pessoas muito velhas 

OBS
Reparei que nos programas da RTP (quiz, shows) se usa muito _você_. Então, depende da região, e da pessoa.
Daria para escrever um livro sobre o uso do _tu _no Brasil e de _você _em Portugal. Infelizmente, o mais fácil é fechar os olhos e dizer: No Brasil se usa _você_, e em Portugal o _tu_.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> o mais fácil é fechar os olhos e dizer: No Brasil se usa _você_, e em Portugal o _tu_.


 
Penso que é legítimo fazermos essa generalização com relação ao você no Brasil.
Para Portugal já é muito mais arriscado dizer, por exemplo a um estrangeiro, que o tratamento por tu é o mais usado. Isso é verdade para Espanha, mas não aqui. O tratamento por tu tem de ser uma coisa conquistada, ele raramente surge entre duas pessoas que não se conhecem (a não ser que sejam da mesma faixa etária e que se vejam uma à outra como em condições semelhantes, isto acontece mais com as crianças), mesmo entre pessoas que trabalham juntas este tratamento por tu pode demorar a surgir, primeiro temos de ficar à vontade, conhecer bem a pessoa, e mesmo assim pode acontecer que nunca surja, basta que uma das pessoas não se sinta confortável ao tratar ou ao ser tratada por tu. Nesses casos usa-se a terceira pessoa com ou sem você. Os meios de comunicação só usam o tu quando se dirigem claramente a um público restrito, os jovens. De resto, é tudo na terceira pessoa.


----------



## Outsider

Istriano said:


> Daria para escrever um livro sobre o uso do _tu _no Brasil e de _você _em Portugal.


Isso é bem verdade...  E parece que nesta discussão estamos a tentar escrever as primeiras páginas.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Acho que o problema do "você" em Portugal é que pode ser visto como excessivamente familiar, e tomado como uma falta de respeito em situações que pedem formalidade (quer de "cima para baixo", quer de "baixo para cima").




Então o problema do você que é suposto ser formal (fugir ao tu, tratamento na 3ª pessoa) é ser pouco formal?  Faz-se uma grande tempestade num copo de água. Enfim.


----------



## Nadia Huertas Ponce

Hola a todos nuevamente:

Si fuera posible que me aclararan o confirmaran, si es válido también que "você" equivalga a "usted" en español. Tengo entendido que sí, pero surgió la duda.

Agradeceré toda la ayuda y alcances posibles.

Saludos.


----------



## Carfer

En el portugués de Portugal, sí que lo es. En lo que atañe a Brasil, espera por un compañero brasileño.


----------



## brasileirinho

Nadia Huertas Ponce said:


> Hola a todos nuevamente:
> 
> Si fuera posible que me aclararan o confirmaran, si es válido también que "você" equivalga a "usted" en español. Tengo entendido que sí, pero surgió la duda.
> 
> Agradeceré toda la ayuda y alcances posibles.
> 
> Saludos.



Si le da una vuelta por el foro, más especificamente por el tópico, encontrará la respuesta  el tema ya ha sido muy discutido.

saludos.


----------



## Istriano

Nadia Huertas Ponce said:


> Hola a todos nuevamente:
> 
> Si fuera posible que me aclararan o confirmaran, si es válido también que "você" equivalga a "usted" en español. Tengo entendido que sí, pero surgió la duda.
> 
> Agradeceré toda la ayuda y alcances posibles.
> 
> Saludos.





*Você *pode ser formal ou informal.
Por exemplo no Rio:

1) informal: Você/tu pode me ajudar?
2) formal:  Você/o senhor pode me ajudar?

No Rio Grande do Sul (excluindo a região serrana),
*você *quase sempre tem um tom mais formal, visto que se prefere* o tu* numa situação informal.

Em espanhol, *Usted *pode ser
1. informal: na Costa Rica, na Colômbia, numas zonas do Chile
2. formal: em todos os países da língua oficial espanhola


----------



## Nadia Huertas Ponce

Bien, gracias mil a todos por los alcances. Quedó aclarado el tema.


----------



## will.espmx

Jayna-la-unica said:


> Quando e que eu posso usar a palavra voc*ê* e a palavra t*ú*.
> Em que casous  (casos) se empregao (empregam-se _*um ou outro*_)?



Es muy subjetivo puesto que tu puedes  utilizar TÚ/VOCÊ en el sur de brasil que ellos van a comprenderte perfectamente, en dónde se usa más el TÚ, TÚ=VOCÊ.


----------



## Alentugano

will.espmx said:


> Es muy subjetivo puesto que tu puedes utilizar TÚ/VOCÊ en el sur de brasil que ellos van a comprenderte perfectamente, en dónde se usa más el TÚ, TÚ=VOCÊ.


 
Só para lembrar que *tu*, em português, não leva acento.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em quais/que casos emprega-se um ou outro?


----------



## elyesazul

Hola a todos! 
Le escribí a una muchacha brasileña que probablemente será mi compañera de escuela el próximo año. Como no hablo portugués, le escribí en inglés. Para mi sorpresa, me contestó en español...sólo que me habló de usted. Ahora no sé si debo continuar la comunicación hablándole de "usted" o de "tú". 
Según lo que he entendido, creo que ella usó usted como traducción de _você_. Sin embargo, sentiría poco natural hablarle de usted en español, pues, al menos en México, los jóvenes nos hablamos siempre de tú, aún si no nos conocemos. Por otro lado, no quiero que se sienta ofendida si le hablo de tú. ¿Alguna opinión al respecto?. Muchas gracias.


----------



## vf2000

Elyesazul, tu amiga no se va ofender. Es que para nosostros es más cómodo hablar de usted porque los verbos no cambian mucho  Yo, por ejemplo, apesar de tutear a mis amigos, siempre les decía "no *se *preocupe", sin darme cuenta de que les estaba tratando de "usted". Hace falta mucha concentración para decirlo bien todo el tiempo 
AXÉ


----------



## elyesazul

Muchas gracias vf2000.


----------



## guillaumebresil

O "tu" é muito usado no Brasil! No sul é muito mais usado do que "você". Na região norte também é bastante usado. Na maioria dos estados do Nordeste (exceto Bahia, Sergipe e Alagoas), praticamente não se escuta "você". Além do litoral de São Paulo e algumas regiões do Rio de Janeiro (lá, na verdade, usam "tu" e "você" todo o tempo).
Há essa impressão de que o "tu" não é usado no Brasil simplesmente por duas simples razões: Não é usado em São Paulo e nem em Brasília e o "você" é o soberano na televião(novelas, filmes, minisséries).
O que ocorre também é que com raras exceções(Maranhão, Pará, Pernambuco), o "tu" é erradamente conjugado igual ao "você."
Espero ter clarificado aos portugueses e aos outro brasileiros o mapa brasileiro da utilização de "tu" e "você".

Abraços.


----------



## Istriano

guillaumebresil said:


> O "tu" é muito usado no Brasil! No sul é muito mais usado do que "você". Na região norte também é bastante usado. Na maioria dos estados do Nordeste (exceto Bahia, Sergipe e Alagoas), praticamente não se escuta "você".
> 
> Abraços.


Na Bahia_ o tu_ tem pouquíssimo prestígio visto que seu uso é censurado na capital baiana (nós soteropolitanos sempre falamos _você_, e nunca _tu_, bem como palatizamos nossos Ts e Ds [tia, dia]; no interior usam muito _o tu_, e não palatizam os Ts e os Ds]. Ivete usa _o tu _(falando com suas sobrinhas, no Twitter) porque nasceu em Juazeiro, na divisa com Pernambuco.

Mas a norma brasileira se baseia nos falares do Sudeste:
MG, ES = usam só _você_
SP = usa só _você _(excetuando a cidade de Santos e os arredores onde usam _o tu_)
RJ = usam você e _o tu _(talvez a escolha dependa da classe social, _o tu _é de uso geral nas músicas funk, mas evitado na MPB)


----------



## Odinilson

Aqui no Rio, "tu" e "você" (cê, muito usado quanto não tem preposições) são usados em conversas informais. 
Mas não é tão simples assim, as conjugações são confusas. O imperativo é usado na segunda pessoa, independente do pronome: "Fala, tu ",  "Fala, você". 

Os demais modos são conjugados na terceira pessoa: "Tu fez", "Você fez"; "Tu é", "Você é" etc.

O "tu" é muito tradicional, bem mais antigo que o "você", mas infelizmente o seu uso só o ocorre na linguagem coloquial. Uma vez vi um jogador dar uma entrevista, usando o "tu", mas no jornal no dia seguinte escreveu "você". 

De modo formal se usa "O senhor", "A senhora", mas a conjugação também é híbrida: "*Vai* ali, que o senhor acha"

Fora os pronomes possessivos que são usados sem critério: teu, seu, tua, sua. 

Eu concluo que "tu versus você" é um tema polêmico. O que eu falei ainda é pouco.


----------



## Istriano

Podemos mandar
1) usando o imperativo: _ Sê mais claro!_ (comum em Portugal)
2) usando o subjuntivo:  _ Seja mais claro!_ _Que tenhas um bom dia!_
3) usando o futuro: _Não sairás de casa!Estudarás!_
4) usando o infinitivo:_ Passar bem!_ (comum no Brasil)
5) usando o indicativo:_ 
O senhor vai sempre em frente que a praia fica ali._  (também comum em Portugal)_
Vocês me dão uma ajuda aqui!!!!!? _(comum no Brasil)_
Não chora por favor! _(comum no Brasil)
_Vamos cantar!_ (em vez de _Cantemos!_)   (também comum em Portugal)


----------



## Audie

Odinilson said:


> Aqui no Rio, "tu" e "você" (cê, muito usado quanto não tem preposições) são usados em conversas informais.
> Mas não é tão simples assim, as conjugações são confusas. O imperativo é usado na segunda pessoa, independente do pronome: "Fala, tu ",  "Fala, você".
> 
> Os demais modos são conjugados na terceira pessoa: "Tu fez", "Você fez"; "Tu é", "Você é" etc.
> 
> O "tu" é muito tradicional, bem mais antigo que o "você", mas infelizmente o seu uso só o ocorre na linguagem coloquial. Uma vez vi um jogador dar uma entrevista, usando o "tu", mas no jornal no dia seguinte escreveu "você".
> 
> De modo formal se usa "O senhor", "A senhora", mas a conjugação também é híbrida: "*Vai* ali, que o senhor acha"
> 
> Fora os pronomes possessivos que são usados sem critério: teu, seu, tua, sua.
> 
> Eu concluo que "tu versus você" é um tema polêmico. O que eu falei ainda é pouco.


Odinilson, meu caro, o que você postou pode ser aplicado aos recifenses (e talvez aos pernambucanos). É realmente essa salada aí, principalmente, de trocas "conjugacionais". 
Com desconhecidos, geralmente, sai um '_você_', que é o comum também na relação profissional (inclusive entre chefes e subordinados). '_O senhor/a senhora_' são cada vez menos ouvidos, mas ainda existem, sim, apesar de toda a informalidade. 
Difícil é saber quando a pessoa vai se sentir ofendida (sobretudo as mulheres): se o tratamento for '_você_', ela pode interpretar como muita intimidade. Se optar por '_a senhora_', poderá ser até pior...
Se é um estrangeiro que me pergunta o que usar com desconhecidos, digo que arrisque um '_você_', porque, mesmo que a pessoa abordada prefira um tratamento mais cerimonioso, certamente entenderá a confusão na cabeça do visitante.
E o '_tu_', como é o mais íntimo, é o que mais aceita as variações de conjugação.


----------



## joaosilva

Para mim, em Portugal
o uso do tu é informal, entre amigos, familia, programas para jovens, de adultos para crianças, etc.
o uso do você é formal mas sem exagerar (sem ir acompañado de reverências ou genuflexões )
o uso de o Sr./ a Sra. é formal/muito formal
o uso de o Sr. Doutor Engenheiro, Sr. Professor Arquitecto, etc. (descontextualizado, quando não estão a exercer, como por exemplo com os políticos) é exagerado e já era hora de as pessoas deixarem de prestar esse tipo de vassalagem.
Ora, onde parece que há menos consenso é nos usos (nos "limites" do uso) do você que às vezes parece que "pisa" o tu e às vezes o sr./sra.
Evidentemente isto poderia ser uma base que poderia orientar os estrangeiros para fazerem uma ideia dos usos principais. Existem excepções em todos eles.
Obviamente, para quem diz e para quem ouve, também tem uma grande influência a entoação, formas de cortesia, vocabulário, situação...


----------



## Lorena993

O problema do "tu" no Brasil é que, por ser menos comum que o "você", embora ninguém vá estranhar quando alguém usar o tu, é que o 'tu' conjuga-se o verbo na segunda pessoa - 'Tu vens à festa hoje?' e o você na terceira pessoa - 'Você vem à festa hoje?'. Como tende-se sempre à simplificar a linguagem falada então quase todas as pessoas que usam o 'tu' no Brasil cometem um erro na conjugação do verbo: 'Tu vem à festa hoje'


----------

